# cuda choppin shots..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

stunt double...*feeder was not harm in the making of these photos*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

man over board..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice, ive always wondered about fw barricuda, how big do they get and what they normally eat. btw, he looks awesome.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry that these pix suck..he was not staying in one position he was on the costant move as he was eatting.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a nicely stuffed cuda..should last for 4 to 5 days.

and this is a great barricuda(saltwater) not a freshwater cuda


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

once i went snorkeling in the keys, saw a lot of 4' barricuda, i chased after them and got a couple feet away from one once, really fun but not smart.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great action shots


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet, how big can the cuda grow, they are mean as hell, i remeber playing tomb raider 2 in that level where you are underwater... killers is all i have to say. 
neways... nice pics pack


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet, how big can the cuda grow, they are mean as hell, i remeber playing tomb raider 2 in that level where you are underwater... killers is all i have to say.
> neways... nice pics pack


 6+ feet.

its very disturbing to see these fish in home aquaria.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice shots


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a FW Barracuda, and I've spent the last few weeks feeding him out of my hand, which is all cool. A little scary, but cool. Anyways, today I reached into the tank to get a bit of algae off my tank, and that bastard barracuda bit me. When he jumped out of the water to bit me though, after I shook him loose he fell on the carpet and I had to rush around to scoop him up. So, hopefully he wont try that again.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

what size tank is it in?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Raf, what the hell are you doing with a fish that can reach 9-10 ft when full grown...
 






Baby-sitting for mr. and mrs. Cuda?

That's one fantastic fish you got there, man


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

How fast do they grow?


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

I would start feeding the cuda another food. Feeder goldfish arent good for sw predators.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking cuda. . . but are you going to rent out the local pool to house it?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Peacock said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > sweet, how big can the cuda grow, they are mean as hell, i remeber playing tomb raider 2 in that level where you are underwater... killers is all i have to say.
> ...


 funny you say that ..knowin you have a redtail catfish that get 5 feet...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > spiderman2099uk said:
> ...










hippocrit








great pics


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > spiderman2099uk said:
> ...


 in a 2000gallon indoor pond :nod: . and its a totaly different type of fish.. they dont swim durring the day, only swim around at night.. they will sit in one area all day..

the Cuda does not stop swimming in the wild.. they are a schooling fish and venture the ocean in search for food.

there is no possable way you could ever provide the right housing for this fish.. not even when hes 3 feet.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

how much did u pay for that badass cuda?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

That is so cool!
Has anyone ever eaten a baracuda? 
I wonder how they taste.........LOL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Lonald said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 hypocrit?

my tank is large enough padro...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Andrew said:


> That is so cool!
> Has anyone ever eaten a baracuda?
> I wonder how they taste.........LOL


 maybe in a few years i might find out...i got a nice butter and garlic cuda dish...your welcome to come on over andrew :laugh:


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

actually theres this crazy thing where 1/100 saltwater cudas r deathly posinous where ui will be in the hospital for 3+weeks not sure of the name of it but all the time when we went fishing in the bahamas on charters and caught these bloaks sumtimes 3 at a time the mate would constantly toss them back and when asked he sed its not worth it to eat and take the rik cuz the ratio is so low


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

con man said:


> actually theres this crazy thing where 1/100 saltwater cudas r deathly posinous where ui will be in the hospital for 3+weeks not sure of the name of it but all the time when we went fishing in the bahamas on charters and caught these bloaks sumtimes 3 at a time the mate would constantly toss them back and when asked he sed its not worth it to eat and take the rik cuz the ratio is so low


yes i have heard this...while doing a google search along time ago when i had other barracuda..i came upon some info of them being very dangerous to eat..

i was only joking too about me eatting him...he will going to a very good home when he is too large to house.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

found this pic on googles...










wow...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats the shizzat


----------

